# People Drive me CRAZY



## tomie (Mar 2, 2011)

I woke up this morning and it is a nasty rainy day so I was sitting on my couch... The next thing I know is that there is a knock at my door. It was the health department. He said that there was a complaint that we are not cleaning up after our goats good enough. So I took them him out and showed him everything. Come to find out it was our neighbor whos property connects to ours. The man from the health department said that my goats looked good and that he does not see any reason why my neighbor would call complaining. I am so mad. I love my goats and I take very good care of them. Our neighbor is mad because our chickens go over there to his yard sometimes. If you seen his yard you would wonder why he even cares. I do not know what to do. I want to punch my neighbor in his face. I am furious right now. They called the dog warden one day because our dogs were barking. I am going to sell both of my houses and move so far out that I do not even see a neighbor. my pasture does not even smell that is the thing about it. 

If any one has any ideas how I handle this please let me know because I am so mad I cannot even think.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

maybe bring him some eggs? then he wouldnt midn the chickens so much?

Some people are just only happy when making life difficult for others


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I hear you. Unfortunately there is nothing that you can do. You could always think of some stupid complaint about him and his property (especially if it is a mess) and end up with the sheriff at his place due to that. The problem with that is that I honestly think it is wasting the time of those officials for petty squabbling. 

With the barking dog thing... If he wants to pursue that, he must provide proof. Unfortunately, proof only needs to be an audio recording of your dogs barking, nonstop, for an extended period of time. The nuisance barking laws vary from state to state, and within those states from county to county. So in theory, your neighbor could record dogs barking on a show from Animal Planet or something if he wanted to be really nasty.

It sounds like what you have hear is a neighbor who simply loves to complain, or loves to incite drama. My dad had the same problem starting a couple of years ago. He still has the same issue. I keep some of my goats over there, so I therefore have the issue too. Lol. My family lived there for about 15 years. There are neighbors on three sides, right along our fencelines, only feet from our house. The property is two acres, but its a narrow rectangle. None of the other neighbors ever complained, and we always had several dogs. She started calling every single day, harassing animal control and complaining our dogs barked non-stop (which they did not.) She went so far as to stand on the street in front of our house and antagonize our dogs to bark as she recorded it. The animal control tried to claim that it didn't matter if someone was teasing the dogs, they couldn't bark and I needed a shock collar. I video taped the crazy teasing them and the animal control decided to just drop the case because they didn't want to deal with arguing in court about it. The problem is that our animal control is hurting for funding so they really, really want to give people tickets. Luckily, from my research I found that in most places, you can't do much to get the authorities to actually punish anyone for barking dogs unless the dogs are beyond insane.

The same neighbor scolded me for a thin horse I had just brought home two days earlier from a neglectful situation. I told her this, yet she threatened to call the sheriff and insisted I worm the horse, etc. etc. I about punched her in the face. I think the only think stopping me was the fact I was leading the horse. Her husband also shot one of my goats with a BB gun. I had just gotten my buck and he was very upset the first few days about being quarantined and was squawking quite a bit during the day (he slept at night.) I was livid, but had no physical evidence she shot the goat (I dug the pellet out of him, but I didn't actually see them do it although they were the only ones who could have.) Her latest thing was calling the sheriff about my horse trailer. It has been parked in the gravel on the shoulder of our sleepy, dead end country street for years. No one has cared until now. I got an "abandoned vehicle" sticker slapped on it and was forced to park it two feet forward from where it was so that all of its wheel were technically on property just to ensure it didn't get towed. She is still pissed because she can't get us to move it any further. Its an "eyesore." 

I agree with your conclusion about moving. I plan to move out in the woods when I can finally afford it. Preferably a giant piece of property with the house smack dab in the center so that I can't see another stupid human for miles.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.... some neighbors aren't happy unless they have to torment others.....  

If animal control found no wrong then ...you are good to go...chickens are free range out in the country and the neighbor cannot do anything about it..... 
Chickens do get into gardens...poop all over... dig holes...get into other pet feeds grains.. ect ...I know... it can be annoying but... not everyone likes penning up their birds....and I respect that...

If you are in a certain land zoning area and you have livestock then.. that barking dog can bark til the cows come home.....the dog is protecting livestock and is legal to do so.....that's how it is here at my place anyway in California.... :thumb: 

Animal Control has to respond to any complaint call they receive...... if you get so many complaints from that neighbor and animal control never finds any wrong... I'd say ...see if you can get them for harassment.... :wink: Because the neighbor is nit picking and unnecessary.....


----------



## tomie (Mar 2, 2011)

We sold our dog because we did not want the hassle of fighting with him. I am not going to get rid of my goats. I always thought that this is why you buy property and not rent because you do not have to answer to anyone it is yours. He is one of those people that wants to act like he is your friend and then he goes behind your back and does something like this. He just went through a nasty divorce and had to fight for his little girl and we were here for him and now he is acting like this. My husband and him have been friends for years or at least so called friends.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I feel for you. I had a neighbor like that. She called every department she could think of. I had ASPCA, Health Dept, etc com over. No one found a thing wrong. I just felt sorry for her and let it go. There is nothing you can do with a neighbor like that.

I have one now that will not talk to me. I have done absolutely nothing to her. She doesn't like my big dog barking. well, dogs bark! I have gone out of my way to keep her as quiet as possible...but, Dogs BARK! If she barks while I am not home, there is nothing I can do about it. She is in my house and she is there to protect it...period! 

I am sure she doesn't like listening to my goats either. But I am allowed to have them here. 

I would just go about my business and ignor him.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

We had a neighbor who would call the sheriff on us constantly saying our dogs were barking, our dogs were "roaming" and had her cornered on her porch (mind you I was STANDING on the cliff above her with my dogs at my side and she was not anywhere outside), yada yada. I finally told the sheriff that if she called on my one more time I was pressing harrassment charges. Since then, and confronting her about the porch issue by telling her to look up and I waved at her - we have not had an issue since


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

I don't know, I'd probably find a way to keep my chickens out of their yard if that is their main issue. Chickens do poo everywhere and kill lawns in various locations where they want a dirt bath. I let my chickens free range on my property in the evenings, but it's my choice to have them pooing all over everywhere.  I'd probably be upset if the neighbor's chickens were pooing on my front porch or scratching up my yard. 
We had a neighbor behind us who got extremely upset that I was cutting down tree branches that had grown a foot over the property line to short out my electric fence (I was back off the line a foot). I only trimmed what was in my fence and he went nuts. Chicken eggs did the trick to calm him down and he didn't seem to mind my "stinky nasty goats" so much after that. But...I respected that this neighbor came to me and didn't involve the law. To me, that's just immature and it should be handled between neighbors if possible.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> We sold our dog because we did not want the hassle of fighting with him. I am not going to get rid of my goats. I always thought that this is why you buy property and not rent because you do not have to answer to anyone it is yours. He is one of those people that wants to act like he is your friend and then he goes behind your back and does something like this. He just went through a nasty divorce and had to fight for his little girl and we were here for him and now he is acting like this. My husband and him have been friends for years or at least so called friends.


 I wouldn't of gotten rid of my dogs for any neighbor...our neighbors hate our LGD... he protects and barks....... As you said ...you moved there to have animals ect.....and your neighbor obviously knows the zoning..... you are in......... if they don't like it... they can move.... Just like here...I live on Exclusive Ag land.... which I can start up and run my noisy tractor at midnight if I want to and the neighbors cannot complain....well they can but..... it won't do no good....

Put up some privacy barriers ...so he can't see you and visa versa...if that is happening......

Don't let any neighbor get to you..... that is your property....it is your right.. to have what you want there ...within ordinance codes... The neighbor sounds to me.... that the world is his enemy ....divorce and custody battles aren't fun at all....I feel bad for him in that sense.... he may be doing that for attention who knows.... or taking out his frustrations on the closet to him... :hug:


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

Put a pig pen and a few hogs on the property line.  
Solve the chicken issue by putting them in a large run...adjacent to the pig pen! (looking for a smiley face with devil horns, but I can't find one).

Hang in there. :hug: :hug: Neighbors are a PITA....


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

We have similiar issues here with our one neighbor.He called complaining our chickens are in his yard which I'm home all day and they go under his pine trees which are on the property line to dust bath nothing more.He hates all of our animals (poisoned and shot a few of our cats) and has gone as far as putting 5 cameras up and pointed at our property which is against the law but we have to take him to court and I have already asked him nicely to point them in his own yard when he complained about our chickens and he refuses.I'm just gonna shoot the dang things down because I have 4 small children mind you.I have been nice long enough..gave him eggs,soap whatever and he's still a jerk! He freaks me out and makes me nervous! :hair: It's been 7 years and we never have done anything to him but he complains no matter what.He has even dumped poison on my mulberry trees sayen it attracts birds and then they poop in his drive way :shrug: I'm thinking are you kidding me?? He shoots and kills any critter because it might do something to him or his property.Catches them with a live trap and shoots them.HELLO WE LIVE IN THE COUNTRY!!! :GAAH: This guy is weird and cruiel and I can't stand him but we aren't going anywhere and I try to keep peace and chickens are fenced but still free range every so often because it's my right..we live on farm land and surrounded by it except his house :roll: You can do all you can but they will still complain about something so just bite your lip and turn your cheek and vent away on here. :hug:


----------



## nagismom (Sep 25, 2010)

Tomie, hang in there. We have a crazy neighbor too. She stole my chickens if they crossed the property line. We ran chicken wire over the top of run and that stopped that problem. Our goats have escaped into her property at most once a year in the six years we've lived here...so her solution is to do border patrol with her golf cart. Day in and out ALL spring, summer, and fall. If it's not the golf cart then it's lawn chairs right by my 2 back pastures. Since all of my goats were hand raised guess where they like to hang out. I've tryed telling her time and again but you just can't reason with people like that (especially through their screaming).I like the pigpen idea 4Hmama. LOL It would be really nice with a large fan pointing at the conjoining property.


----------



## tomie (Mar 2, 2011)

LOl Thanks Everyone. He owes my husband money for a gun and my husband said that he is going over there to get his money and if he does not have it then he is taking the gun back. It is crazy that you act like you are someones friend for 20 years and then you start acting like this. I just wish people would mind their own business. Even though I know that I take care of my animals I still get real nervous in situations like that. I have no idea why. I am worried my husband and him are really going to get in a knock down drag out. I guess I will have to see how this turns out.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

nagismom said:


> her solution is to do border patrol with her golf cart. Day in and out ALL spring, summer, and fall.


 :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: I needed that this morning! Now that is truly somebody who is so bored she has to invent something to do. She'd be lost without your goats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> LOl Thanks Everyone


 Your welcome...
I pray.. things go well .... ray: ....when a gun is involved ...that can be pretty scary....  :hug:



> her solution is to do border patrol with her golf cart. Day in and out ALL spring, summer, and fall.


 :ROFL:


----------



## tomie (Mar 2, 2011)

Lol I am just going to pray and let God take care of it. I think that if we just act like nothing happened and he sees that nothing is being done then maybe he will leave us alone. I just do not want problems. I want to be able to get along with my neighbors.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:wink: :hi5: :hug: ray:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

YIKES!!!!
This is making me scared. We have a little less than an acre. It was in the country when we bought it in 1979. Now there's Burger King, Taco Bell, a hotel etc. half a mile down the road. And city people snatching up the property.
We have been so lucky with neighbors. But the old lady next door just died and her place is up for sale. We have been trying to work out a way to buy it ourselves but the economy is in our way. :sigh: 
We are so worried that someone will buy the place and then start complaining. We do have a *right to farm* act that prevents complaining about anything normal on a farm. (Smells, noise, pesticide, herbicide etc.) But that is a state law. The county actually says we cannot have livestock at all. That is unless we call ourselves a self-sustaining family farm. (So we do.)
But we can only have 12 animals in aggregate. We are over that with our most recent kiddings just with the goats. Then there are the busy bunnies and the chickens. Do they count bees individually? There are thousands of those. :shrug: 
When we got our notice last year to destoy our weeds we called the fire department and told them it was pasture. We were given an exemption for livestock. Oh wait, that was the City. :hair: 
Unfortunately, I am _*NOT*_ making any of this up. My husband was on the phone for two days trying to figure out the zoning for the place next door. He told the people that everyone in our neighborhood has livestock. We were told their department is complaint based only and she dreads the day someone does complain. There are folks around here who have been here since the '50's.
So..............I will wish you luck if you will wish me luck :hi5:


----------



## tomie (Mar 2, 2011)

Last summer the house beside us went up at the sheriffs auction and we bought it for that exact reason. We did not want neighbors causing us problems never thinking that the man that has been my husbands friend since he was 7 would do this. We live 15 miles from the city..We should not have these problems.

Luvmyherd I hope that you do not get a neighbor like mine. He has been gone for days. I figure that he does not want to face my husband.. Or maybe he is thinking of something else to do.. I am wondering if children services is next.. 

When we had the problems over my dog the sheriff showed up here and woke us up at 3 in the morning saying that there was complaints about our dog. He told us well I have been parked in your driveway for 10 minutes and he has not stopped barking. My husband said duh you parked in our driveway with your lights on in the middle of the night he is suppose to bark.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

tomie said:


> When we had the problems over my dog the sheriff showed up here and woke us up at 3 in the morning saying that there was complaints about our dog. He told us well I have been parked in your driveway for 10 minutes and he has not stopped barking. My husband said duh you parked in our driveway with your lights on in the middle of the night he is suppose to bark.


 :ROFL: :slapfloor: Got to love smart people huh :ROFL:


----------



## Steve (Mar 12, 2011)

Heres your sign


----------

